# Start of walk fine- heading home CRAZY



## heliraptor (May 26, 2012)

Hi

Bella is 14 weeks now and developing really nicely. She has her sit, down and leave progressing really well but her walking on the lead is taking some time to address.

At the start of the walk she is pulling, not too bad, but still trying to rush ahead which is kind of normal. We are varying her walks, sometimes all on the lead, sometimes to the park leaving her on, then letting her off to try and break the routine. I made this mistake before with an old dog, he always knew what was coming round the corner and almost dragged you there regardless.

Anyway, back to Bella, once she's got the initial walk out of her system she relaxes a little, still pulling ahead but we're trying various methods of stopping, turning round, putting my leg between her and an obstacle, we're continuing with that and hopefully will see some development soon.

The main reason for the post is nearing the end of the walk she gets massively over excited for no reason, and I can't work out why. She starts to jump up, growl (playfully), biting her lead, getting tangled and falling over and I can't figure out why or how to deal with it.

I can't not bring her home, so any suggestions ??


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

If you can time about when she will start going bonkers, try taking a short break from walking just beforehand. Sit down on the curb or a wall or something and just pet her. Or let her wander to the end of the leash and back to you.

Savannah did that for a while. When a neighbor was walking (her older dog) with me and Savannah started go bonkers I excused myself and sat down for a few minutes with her. My neighbor said, yes, sometimes your pup just needs to reconnect with you.


----------



## kiminboonton (Nov 22, 2011)

I remember this, every coat I wore when she was that age has torn up sleeves when she would have a crazy spell on the leash and go bonkers. Biting the leash, my arm, her dog companion (a 18 year old terrier) She would just have what I would equate to a temper tantrum. I was foolish in the beginning to think I could teach her to submit and alpha roll her. Boy, I've learned alot since then. That would jsut make her all amped up and crazier. Then my emotions would run high, I'd get mad and it was a very bad cycle. I learned to give her a boring time out. When she started to get nutty I would keep her on a very short leash, and just stand there like the most boring human on earth. Waiting, waiting and then when she stopped and looked up at me, we would proceed. It was a lot of patience on my end to accomplish this. Good luck!


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Oh yes! 

The tantrums on the lead!!! It lasted until she was about 6 months old. It took us a while to find the right solution, actually not solution but how to deal with it. The best was to stop when it happened and totally ignore her. Look around and don't give her any attention at all. It did last a few minutes, once it finished we did a very fast walk with short leash. I have many times caught her beforehand. That helps a lot but you really need to watch her for any signs of these tantrums. It's hard but it can be done. If you can see it starting quickly give her a sit command with a stern voice and just look into her eyes for a minute or so. If she behaves well treat her than carry on walking. 
For a long time I didn't know how to deal with it either. I did post about it, if I find the link I post it for you. 
What I have learnt that losing my patient just made it worse. Also hard not to get frustrated. Both of these from your part will not help any of you. Take a deep breath and try the method you've chosen. 

Good luck and keep us posted what worked for you.


----------



## heliraptor (May 26, 2012)

Hiya

Thanks for all the great replies...it's not only Bella then thank god !!!

I will try those and see how we get on, and of course report back on her progress 

A combination of keeping an eye out for the start, then dealing with it in the correct way, just need to figure out the correct way for her. And to keep calm I think is the main thing.

I hope to be back with news soon.

Lee


----------

